# Chinese imports 6D, 5D Mk3



## gbenjamin (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys i know that people have talked about this before, but i had come across the best prices of my life for a canon 6d
*<scam link removed by mod>*

and

5dmk3 
*<scam link removed by mod>*

Some people have said that the bodys are made of different material some say its just the warranty, 
are there any other differences like electronics inside or image quality. 

I shoot mainly video so there will be next to no pictures takes with this.

and last of all this site a scam people have seemed to like the site i don't know much about it at all

please help need a new camera soon


g.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I guess that answers your question. As always, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is...


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, I guess that answers your question. As always, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is...



Yes, but it comes with a Nikon bag ;D


----------

